
Twitch is now blocked in China - neaden
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/20/17883736/twitch-china-block-app-store
======
tcsf
I saw this talk last year comparing the live stream industries in China and US
from Twitch engineer Yueshi Shen

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Ki-w84rP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Ki-w84rP4)

needs a bit of an update now..

------
neaden
It seems pretty clear at this point that the CCP does not want any big
media/social media platforms allowed in their country unless they can control
it.

